# Making Karaoke with Media Player



## Monty4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

I was told that you can transfer a song into karaoke by going into Media Player, click Media Library, find a song to use, right click the song and select Advanced Tag Editor and so on.
Has anyone tried this because I followed the procedure but can't seem to get the Karaoke sound. I'm assuming doing this is okay since Media Player has the selections.

Thanks for your help.
Monty4


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

what do u mean by "karaoke sound"?


----------



## Monty4 (Oct 19, 2006)

I mean taking out the lyrics of a song you like and just leaving the music.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

That isn't possible with Windows media.

I imagine it would be exceedingly difficult to separate voice and instrument even with a specialized prigram.


----------



## Monty4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok but I just happened to find on the internet information about it a long time ago where a guy was explaining how to do it and he specifically said Windows Media Player so I just thought someone out there would know. Thanks for being so nice and responding to my question. 

Monty4


----------



## rawkaw (Feb 21, 2007)

I read where it could be done in Win Media.
But don't remember where I read it.
Thanjs jr.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If there's a large segment of the sound track that is instrumental only ...
This part can be extracted and edited ... added (repeated) to the sound track .... etc ....
essentially removing the vocal.

This can be done using the freeware ... http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

And welcome to the Forum


----------



## rawkaw (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks but that sounds like it may have dead spots??? jr


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

True ... But it's your only option at this point.
There was an earlier post about this subject and he was also told it was impossible.

However.. His sound track allowed this option ... he only needed to remove the vocal segments ...
then COPY n PASTE to add (repeat) the instrumental segments to make it longer.

Just thought I'd toss this at you .. In case.
If you mess with audio ... You really need to look at Audacity anyway.


----------



## rawkaw (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks I use Audiocity all time, and have recorded over the other person singing but
still get a echo sound sometimes .
My wife loves to sing.
Can I send you a song in personal mail?
Thanks jr.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hey Rookie ... Remove you Email address before the spammers see it.
I made that mistake back when I was a Rookie.

Click your edit button.. on your post.

Use private messages the next time.
Can you host it somewhere ... where we can all get to it ??


----------



## rawkaw (Feb 21, 2007)

Noyb said:


> True ... But it's your only option at this point.
> There was an earlier post about this subject and he was also told it was impossible.
> 
> However.. His sound track allowed this option ... he only needed to remove the vocal segments ...
> ...


http://uploaded.to/?id=69oq2s
This is my wife singing the song I want to Karaoke the origional.........jr


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

rawkaw said:


> I read where it could be done in Win Media.
> But don't remember where I read it.


Does this look familiar ....

*Creating Karaoke, Windows Media Player Style*
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms867685.aspx

FWiW, I experimented with a program that did the same basic trick of subtracting one channel from another a while ago. I started with some fairly high sample rate wav files from CD rips. I never did get it to totally eliminate the vocal tracks and the resulting music did have weird echo/phase shift artifacts.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You can also do it in Nero with it's Karaoke filter, but as was noted the results are far from perfect.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> You can also do it in Nero with it's Karaoke filter


It was in fact the Karaoke Filter in Nero's Wave Editor that I was experimenting with. I was never fully satisfied with the results. I ended up finding a half way decent midi version of the song and just recorded it as a WAV file.

Not sure if any of the vocal eliminator programs will help out *rawkaw*. Most, if not all of the programs, depend on the difference in stereo channels and his sample file is monophonic.


----------



## rawkaw (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks
Don't sound like much quality so I think I will skip all the down loads.
Just record over the vocals...........jr


----------



## rawkaw (Feb 21, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> It was in fact the Karaoke Filter in Nero's Wave Editor that I was experimenting with. I was never fully satisfied with the results. I ended up finding a half way decent midi version of the song and just recorded it as a WAV file.
> 
> Not sure if any of the vocal eliminator programs will help out *rawkaw*. Most, if not all of the programs, depend on the difference in stereo channels and his sample file is monophonic.


I have Karaoke CD's that sound perfect from Factory............jr


----------

